# In situ/in the wild videos and photos thread!



## Socratic Monologue

I'd like this thread to be a place where we can link to videos and pictures of Dendrobatids in their natural habitat. 

The more we study the environments to which our frogs are adapted, and their behaviors in those environments, the more able we are to provide those conditions in captivity.

Please feel free to contribute! Let's limit this to video and pictures of dart frogs in wild habitat only. If you can, please write a bit about the video or picture, and point out interesting features of the habitats shown. 

I'll start things off with a couple posts following this one to illustrate what I had in mind.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

This video’s title claims this to be _Ranitomeya cf. flavovittata_, but it clearly isn’t that (at least until 1:53; that frog looks more like_ flavovittata_ to me, but I’m not a good judge). The description says _R. amazonica_, which may be true. 

I notice that the frogs are never filmed on the ground.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Neat older video of _Dendrobates leucomelas_ in Venezuela. I’d like to see frogs in the grassland that is shown at 2:15; I’ve read that leucs can be found in that environment, but I haven’t seen pictures of it. 





The imbedded video doesn't seem to be playing. Try this:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq_5uRliagY


----------



## Lucano

Dendrobates auratus (Pena Blanca?) in situ, precise location unknown. I love the forest floor in this video, really shows how much leaf litter there is.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWLYa5ylJXb/?igshid=sbpq9zh4dtsw

I'd have a bunch of in situ photos of darts but they're pretty much all close ups, they don't show very well the surroundings, so to not end off topic won't link them.

Ps: Fantastic idea Socratic.

Edit: https://www.instagram.com/p/B0oiC7kjXzE/?igshid=1sw1qmvl5pxwf

Wanted to include this pic here of oophaga pumilio, located in Bocas del Toro.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a little off-topic, but if you want to see some of the best habitat videos including a lot of detail on the flora, you have to check out Crime Pays but Botany Doesn't...

https://www.youtube.com/user/westoaklandturdunit

He hasn't gone to any dendrobatid habitats yet, but will probably get there at some point. He's currently in Chile.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Lucano said:


> I'd have a bunch of in situ photos of darts but they're pretty much all close ups, they don't show very well the surroundings, so to not end off topic won't link them.


I think there are things to be learned from looking only at wild frogs, too -- coloration, body conformation (weight, especially)... If you think there are relevant aspects to the photos, please do link them here and point out what you find interesting or think we might learn from them.


----------



## Tijl

I will post some video's when I find the time. For now I leave you with these beauties  :


----------



## Socratic Monologue

That bottom frog is obese. Nature shouldn't be feeding so much. 

Do you know the species/locale on these, Tijl? I don't recognize these frogs at all.


----------



## Lucano

Socratic Monologue said:


> I think there are things to be learned from looking only at wild frogs, too -- coloration, body conformation (weight, especially)... If you think there are relevant aspects to the photos, please do link them here and point out what you find interesting or think we might learn from them.


Will do! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzMAlUTHft_/?igshid=gh68vixf872
I find the colors on this one amazing, especially that white collar and upper arm. Since you mentioned it, I don't think I've seen photos of wild skinny darts. Pretty much all wild darts I saw were very chubby! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk3gNJnnHLy/?igshid=suwkjjwam9vu
Even though this is not a conventional dart I find the color of those legs incredible. 

Tilj that frog on the bottom photo looks almost fake. I wouldn't want to mess with that if I was looking for a meal in the forest.


----------



## Tijl

In the above post :

1st pic : Sylvatica in Colombia
2nd : unknown, Ecudaor


Got some more nice pictures : 

Colombian sylvatica (similiar to the one in the previous post)

Colombian Sylvatica : 

Look at the silver Hitstrionica 

mafiawy

All the pictures are not mine, but got shared by other frog enthousiasts. I just wanted to share them since you don't see these every day


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Just so the search feature finds these: first photo is _Ranitomeya fantastica_, second is _Silverstoneia nubicola_.



Lucano said:


> Will do!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzMAlUTHft_/?igshid=gh68vixf872
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk3gNJnnHLy/?igshid=suwkjjwam9vu


----------



## Kmc

I enjoyed this thread. For me, seeing the frogs foraging up the vertical stands, and the readiness to utilize open spaces was a good thing.

Vertical Stands strategy is a nice way to enlarge locomotive style, scope. Perhaps with the _occasional_ application of a feeding station for encouragement, and some mindfulness to segway feature and plant 'net' to diminish risk in its encounter, being a constant in a closed system. For instance, a Vertical Stand trunk feature would be incompatible with lava rock or other severe hardscape being a dominant motif. 

I like in situ vids and images, to scan spatial realities, cover, open areas, in a representational (albeit limited sample) kind of blue print, and try to distill it to approach realistic scale. More so than duplicate actual plant species. 

Perhaps naturalistic can also mean the Enabling of as many locomotive actions and repose positions as possible, making the most out of the space we have to work with.

I hope more is posted!


----------



## Lucano

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxIDGDmF9ez/?igshid=5ui4busrv76y

Oophaga pumilio 'blue jeans' in situ in Alajuela, Costa Rica. This is one of my absolute favorites darts. So iconic. 
Again, I love the forest floor in the video, I wonder what flora there is, especially what trees produce those leaves. 

Nb: other than the photo there a video attached.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

OK, this one is a little different. Dav Kaufman (like Steve Irwin, with less bravado and more science) in Madre Selva Reserve, Peru. The best dart frogs are from Peru. 






Great and varied habitat shots throughout, though I notice that the Dendrobatids seem to be shown in the drier areas only. Love the buttress roots at about 3:00 - 3:15. Only a couple darts in this one (_Ranitomeya uakari, Allobates femoralis_), but lots of other frog genera including _Rhinella, Osteocephalus, Dendropsophus, Hypsiboas, Cruziohyla, and Sphaenorhynchus_.


----------



## Lucano

A very, very well made video. Beautiful shots. I have to agree, those roots at the 3:03 are exactly what I'd like to imitate in a viv. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kalle

hydrophyte said:


> This is a little off-topic, but if you want to see some of the best habitat videos including a lot of detail on the flora, you have to check out Crime Pays but Botany Doesn't...
> 
> He hasn't gone to any dendrobatid habitats yet, but will probably get there at some point. He's currently in Chile.


I love Tony! Best botany channel on the tube.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Histrionica Bullseye in situ Colombian Chocó : 



Picture is not mine*


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Histrionica "Bahia Solano" (Oophaga Solanensis) in situ Colombia Chocó :






I do not own these pictures*


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Granulifera in situ Matapalo Costa Rica.




More pictures and other in situ and ex situ photos :

http://biotopeprojects.com/biotopes/2017/1/9/oophaga-granulifera-in-situbiotope-matapalo


----------



## Tijl

Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus in situ Suriname by Ruud Schouten.



You can find more photo's of frogs,toads,reptiles,their habitat and more from Ruud's trips to Suriname on :

https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2007/
https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2008/
https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2009/
https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2010/
https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2011/
https://www.dutchrana.nl/en/images/suriname-2012/


----------



## Kmc

This stuff is priceless.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Histrionica small "Redhead" collected for research and it's imitator?? Both found in the same area in Colombia.


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> Oophaga Histrionica small "Redhead" collected for research and it's imitator?? Both found in the same area in Colombia.


Likely the bug is toxic or foul tasting as well and those colors are just "universal" warning signs. Cool to see them side by side like this though.


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> Likely the bug is toxic or foul tasting as well and those colors are just "universal" warning signs. Cool to see them side by side like this though.


Nature is just amazing! 
I was kidding about the "imitator" part


----------



## Lucano

Ranitomeya reticulata in situ in Iquitos

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6F78-ohACq/?igshid=d95614nzha1a


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga and habitat in Colombia : https://youtu.be/7wglPV8qDks


----------



## Tijl

We need more people posting photos and clips here in 2020! 

Ranitomeya vanzolinii in situ
Atallaya - Ucayali


----------



## jskinner097

Seeing the frogs in situ is always so inspiring and really makes me want to take a trip down south in the near future. I do find it interesting that most of the frogs don’t seem as “lean” as many make them out to be when arguing against over feeding in captivity. Consolidating this info into one place was a great idea for a thread and can provide tons of insight into the hobby.


----------



## Tijl

Auratus on Youtube : 

https://youtu.be/gwa47HjNhy8

https://youtu.be/_3vDt-FClDw

https://youtu.be/EFwLXVqg4PY

https://youtu.be/uL_8SXy3Vzg


----------



## Tijl

For the Oophaga Pumilio fans (like me) : 

https://youtu.be/aNJumDxBApA


----------



## stevenacres

Here's a shot of a wild ranitomeya ventrimaculata I found in Tambopata area of Peru, 2017. He was living in the top of a chopped bamboo shoot, just hanging out


----------



## Tijl

Ameerega Trivittata in Suriname.


----------



## Tijl

Ameerega Trivittata in Suriname.


----------



## Encyclia

Still on leaf litter even though he's Ameerega, Tijl ;-)

Tijl is the hero of this thread!

Mark


----------



## Tijl

Encyclia said:


> Still on leaf litter even though he's Ameerega, Tijl ;-)
> 
> Tijl is the hero of this thread!
> 
> Mark


Haha, I like keeping this topic alive.  These photo's and video's provide so much information!! 

I think 90% of the dart frogs live in leaf litter  Those who don't, live in and around trees. Mayebe there is some running water a few meters away for these, they need streams for depositing tadpoles.


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Vittatus in Costa Rica : 

https://youtu.be/oT23P52Unls


----------



## Gemma

stevenacres said:


> Here's a shot of a wild ranitomeya ventrimaculata I found in Tambopata area of Peru, 2017. He was living in the top of a chopped bamboo shoot, just hanging out <img src="http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Gorgeous, great shot


----------



## Tijl

Tinctorius paper : https://peerj.com/articles/7648/#fig-2

Full of great photos!


----------



## Tijl

Dendrobates Tinctorius and Allobates Femoralis, French Guyana.
Photo's by Andrius Pašukonis.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Sylvativa @ Rio Canandé, Ecuador. 
Both colormorphs living side by side : 




Photo's are owned and taken by Andrius Pašukonis.


----------



## Kimie

Tijl said:


> Oophaga Sylvativa @ Rio Canandé, Ecuador.
> Both colormorphs living side by side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo's are owned and taken by Andrius Pašukonis.


is Cananda, Ecuador and pumilo?


----------



## Tijl

Not Canada but "Rio Canandé" in Ecuador. They are not O.Pumilio but O.Sylvatica.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Pumilio "cemetary" habitat on Isla Bastimentos, Panama. 

https://youtu.be/Aa5fQjp3pr4


----------



## Tijl

Check out Joshua Richard's Twitter page, @MuddyBootsPeru for amazing dartfrog and other photograpy.

Ameerega Trivittata.

Ameerega Cainarachi.

Amereega Silverstonei.


----------



## macg

Tijl said:


> Check out Joshua Richard's Twitter page, @MuddyBootsPeru for amazing dartfrog and other photograpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ameerega Trivittata.
> 
> 
> 
> Ameerega Cainarachi.
> 
> 
> 
> Amereega Silverstonei.


Does anyone know the cause of the reports that Amereega Silverstonei loses coloration in captivity? 

That one in the pic is absolutely on fire.


----------



## Tijl

macg said:


> Does anyone know the cause of the reports that Amereega Silverstonei loses coloration in captivity?
> 
> That one in the pic is absolutely on fire.


I've seen them captive bred on fire aswell  Always raised on Super Pig.


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Lugubris trasporting tadpoles on Isla Colon, Panama

https://youtu.be/3pRtgjFz5_w


----------



## Lucano

An exceptional dart found by Instagram user Angelchujutalli (I highly recommend following him) in (I think) the San Martin Region. Never seen any dart like this.


----------



## Tijl

Lucano said:


> An exceptional dart found by Instagram user Angelchujutalli (I highly recommend following him) in (I think) the San Martin Region. Never seen any dart like this.
> View attachment 281442


I spoke to him earlier today 
It's R.fantastica (white banded, but different location than the one in the hobby)


----------



## Julio

lots of in situ pics and some videos here of mantellas and histrionicas and sylvaticas 

https://www.instagram.com/dartfrogs/


----------



## Tijl

Julio said:


> lots of in situ pics and some videos here of mantellas and histrionicas and sylvaticas
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dartfrogs/


Yes and no.. To me this is the same as a regular searchengine like google where you type in "dart frogs". Even on this website it is equaly easy to find good in situ photo's than on the #dartfrogs Instagrampage.

+90% are not in situ fotos that are posted on #dartfrogs and most in situ photo hardly show their enviroment. So I don't think this is a good reference. 

It's better to share links of wildlife photographers or researcher that almost post nothing else.  If you see any pas by on #dartfrogs, please share!


----------



## Julio

maybe you need to go through my accnt and see all kinds of in situ pics and habitat shots and videos before making that determination about it, there is a lot to go through, but up you.


----------



## Tijl

Julio said:


> maybe you need to go through my accnt and see all kinds of in situ pics and habitat shots and videos before making that determination about it, there is a lot to go through, but up you.


please share your account! I would love to see it  It's different than sharing a global hastag.


----------



## Julio

that is my accnt not a global hashtag "dartfrogs"


----------



## Tijl

Julio said:


> that is my accnt not a global hashtag "dartfrogs"


Weird, when I click the link I get on the global page..?


----------



## Tijl

Mobile problems it seems... When I click on my pc I get on your account.
So thanks for explaining and great shots btw, keep on sharing!


----------



## Julio

ah ok. Enjoy. Thanks


----------



## Tijl

Not a frog but a toad this time.. 😉

https://youtu.be/ctYhvFAP2I4


----------



## Socratic Monologue

A nice rainforest tour mini-documentary in Panama. _D. auratus, o. pumilio, Andinobates claudiae._ Some talk about chytrid and local extirpation. Lots of dark understory and leaf litter. Love the leaf litter in these videos. 







I don't have an ID for the dart at 10:20 (Phyllobates?) nor the tiny dark pumilio at 10:30.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Was poking around here for ideas, and came across an older in-situ (mostly plants) thread:

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/g...situ-vivarium-design-inspirations-nature.html


----------



## Tijl

Best topic ever!!!


----------



## Encyclia

Tijl said:


> Best topic ever!!!


You only like it because of all the pictures and videos of leaf litter ;-)

Mark


----------



## Tijl

Encyclia said:


> You only like it because of all the pictures and videos of leaf litter ;-)
> 
> Mark


Yes, I defenitly hate seeing the frogs!
Haha Jk..


----------



## inktomi

A couple R. imitator in the wild in Peru.


----------



## Tijl

The red frog team posted some nice O.Pumilio in situ shots on their (german) website!

Just scroll down : 

https://redfrogteam.net/herpetofaun...quw7Uwt5RZjeEvhQRkYTDYIIPlFRd5aZdLKvlV4pUFAe0


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> The red frog team posted some nice O.Pumilio in situ shots on their (german) website!
> 
> 
> 
> Just scroll down :
> 
> 
> 
> https://redfrogteam.net/herpetofaun...quw7Uwt5RZjeEvhQRkYTDYIIPlFRd5aZdLKvlV4pUFAe0


There are some great shots in there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishingguy12345

https://youtu.be/7C4VuNAt2lU


----------



## fishingguy12345

https://youtu.be/4_nMenL40g8


----------



## fishingguy12345

Not a dart frog, but sharing anyways

https://youtu.be/Lp1q41jW_Yk


----------



## fishingguy12345

https://youtu.be/R_0I3K7soC0


----------



## Tijl

Please add some describtion to your link..


----------



## Socratic Monologue

fishingguy12345 said:


> https://youtu.be/7C4VuNAt2lU


There was a call for donations for the production of this documentary a few years ago, and I know some DB members contributed. Thanks for the link!

"Jewels of the Neotropics, a production of Poison Dart Frogs, The Documentary Project, is a conservation testimony that gives voice to a peculiar family of amphibians of Central and South America: poison frogs (Dendrobatidae). Through reflexive images and inspiring interviews with people who are actively fighting against their threats (Otonga Foundation, Jambatu Center, Wikiri, Cali Zoo and the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center), this film wants to rise consciousness about how human activity (illegal mining and subsequent water pollution, deforestation, livestock, illegal trade...) is really damaging these unique species. By showing initiatives that are already having a positive impact, this story constitutes a reason for hope for a better future."


----------



## Socratic Monologue

fishingguy12345 said:


> https://youtu.be/4_nMenL40g8


"Specimen of the poison frog Dendrobates truncatus feeding in situ."


----------



## Socratic Monologue

fishingguy12345 said:


> Not a dart frog, but sharing anyways
> 
> https://youtu.be/Lp1q41jW_Yk


Thanks! Cool frog!

"Scientist Diary - Andrew found a Harlequin Frog in Santa Fe Panama"


----------



## Socratic Monologue

fishingguy12345 said:


> https://youtu.be/R_0I3K7soC0


Not in situ, but interesting nonetheless.

"Brian Kubicki of the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center (C.R.A.R.C.) gives a tour of the captive frog breeding lab near Guayacán de Siquirres on the Caribbean foothills of Talamanca in the Limon Province of Costa Rica."


----------



## Frogmanjared

I just wanted to say that I had the opportunity to go on a herp field study in Peru for a month during college. We saw a lot of Allobates femoralis. They utilized fallen trees/branches within a few feet of the ground to call. One team member studied males reactions to a tape recording of a male calling. The males would usually chirp angrily and climb all over the speaker trying to find the intruder!


----------



## Tijl

Wonderfull O.S.Lita habitat and frog shots by Paul Fowler!

https://ivaldisergio1960.altervista.org/oophaga-sylvatica-lita-in-situ-ecuador-photo-paul-fowler/


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Wonderfull O.S.Lita habitat and frog shots by Paul Fowler!
> 
> https://ivaldisergio1960.altervista.org/oophaga-sylvatica-lita-in-situ-ecuador-photo-paul-fowler/


Lovely Oophaga sylvatica "Lita" pictures! (Wanted to spell out the name so that a search would find your post)


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Tijl said:


> Wonderfull O.S.Lita habitat and frog shots by Paul Fowler!
> 
> https://ivaldisergio1960.altervista.org/oophaga-sylvatica-lita-in-situ-ecuador-photo-paul-fowler/


Awesome!

For those of us who are language-impaired, here's a translated page:

https://translate.google.com/transl...atica-lita-in-situ-ecuador-photo-paul-fowler/


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Frogmanjared said:


> I just wanted to say that I had the opportunity to go on a herp field study in Peru for a month during college. We saw a lot of Allobates femoralis. They utilized fallen trees/branches within a few feet of the ground to call. One team member studied males reactions to a tape recording of a male calling. The males would usually chirp angrily and climb all over the speaker trying to find the intruder!


If you have any pictures to share, we would really enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Frogmanjared

Epidobates hahneli? I had a hard time finding all my pictures from the trip, this is the one dart I could find.
https://flic.kr/p/2jsZ7mv https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tijl

These are renamed Amereega Hahneli now. 🙂 wonderfull shot!


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Terribilis in situ.

https://youtu.be/AUAFJKXwhQU


----------



## Tijl

Took some photo's of our local Buffo 'Buffo' (common European toad) habitat. It's absolutely stunning this time of year.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Awesome photos! We've had a bumper crop of mushrooms here in Wisconsin this year too, in spite of a mostly dry summer.

Roughly where in Belgium were these photos taken? It looks to be near the coast, maybe?


----------



## Tijl

No, I live more inland near Antwerp. These are taken in a small forest nearby in a town called 'Begijnendijk'. But Belgium is a very small country, so for US citizens it's probably considered very close to the coast 


Never seen so many mushrooms pop like this year!


----------



## Socratic Monologue

The photos reminded me of the Pacific Northwest, along the Pacific coast, much of which is considered a temperate rainforest. Here in the upper middle US where I am, there are only little pockets of the dense, moist habitat like in your photos -- most of the forest here is more open, and drier.


----------



## Tijl

Socratic Monologue said:


> The photos reminded me of the Pacific Northwest, along the Pacific coast, much of which is considered a temperate rainforest. Here in the upper middle US where I am, there are only little pockets of the dense, moist habitat like in your photos -- most of the forest here is more open, and drier.


Here it's actualy the same. This is only a very small moist area and is home to more different species of amfibians than other places 'nearby'..


----------



## dwllama

This is a great thread and just the kind of stuff I was searching for a few weeks ago - too bad I didn't find this thread then  

I notice even in the "wetter" areas typically you don't see anything like the green, moss covered vision a lot of folks have. It just isn't how most of the rainforest is. I _have_ seen mossy grottos in temperate forests - and imagine they exist in tropical forests too - usually a place where there is a slow steady stream of water and all the mosses and tiny water loving plants grow en masse - but that really doesn't seem to be how most of a forest floor is, and it's good to be aware of this when envisioning the natural environment of the frogs!


----------



## Gastrotheca

Greetings, 
This is a video of a Exo Terra expedition to the Bocas Del Toro archipelago to search for different dart frog locals. If you go to 8:45 in the video you will see a section of Macgravia growing out of the tree. Possibly white seam macgravia or even sintenisii. It just amazes me on how many plants we use here in the hobby are actually from certain areas in Central America.




Also, Socratic monologue, you linked a thread on plants in montane regions of Costa Rica. Here it is: https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/g...situ-vivarium-design-inspirations-nature.html

Gastrotheca
----------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Gastrotheca

In the embedded thread above, the fourth picture on that thread shows a fallen log with plants growing on it. I believe that the farthest left large plant is a Philodendron "wend imbe", but I may be wrong. Again just showing the amount of plants used here that are common in the "In situ" habitat of our dart frogs.


----------



## Tijl

I have the book of Emmanuel and Rick's exoterra expedition laying around here somewhere.. If I find it, I will scan the photo's and post them here.

If you like marcgravia and other insitu plants/frog photo's, you realy need to follow 'showjet95' aka Paul Fowler on Instagram! By far my favorite Instagram page!


----------



## Gastrotheca

He has a great page for sure! Many of his photos have Philodendron verrocosum growing in the background. Many photos of Biophytum and Marcgravia too, amazing.


----------



## Tijl

Look at Paul Fowler's find in the same region where Ranitomeya Benedicta are found :




Remember the Anchicaya 'mimic' I posted a while back?


----------



## Paskui

Aposematic coloration used in their own benefit copied to another animal. Fantastic 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero

Just released video showing some pretty great footage.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

I thought this video was linked here, but I couldn't find it. 

Video from The Guardian on _Phyllobates terribilis _(in situ footage starts around 6:30)_:_


----------



## Robru




----------



## Robru

There is only one known enemy of P. terribilis: Liophis epinephelus. This is a small snake that feeds on young frogs. The snake is immune to the toxins produced by these poison frogs, but because it is so small, it can only feed on young frogs. (Daly, et al., 1980; Myers, et al., 1978; Stewart, 2010)









Liophis epinephelus


----------



## Robru




----------



## Danio27

Tijl said:


> I will post some video's when I find the time. For now I leave you with these beauties  :


Beautiful specimen!


----------



## Tijl

Took some shots of some of our local amphibians during their migration. 

Rana Temporia in amplexus :

Ichthyosaura Alpestris male

Ichthyosaura Alpestris female

Lissotriton Vulgaris female

Ichthyosaura Alpestris male

Rana Temporia male


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Solanensis


----------



## Kmc

So interesting to actually see how open, well lit, and diverse native situ is.


----------



## cobra_gerard

Tijl said:


> Oophaga Solanensis


Nice movie Tijl, since when is this name in use?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl

cobra_gerard said:


> Nice movie Tijl, since when is this name in use?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


Since 2018.
Oophaga histrionica 'red head' are also described as Oophaga Anchicayensis, Tado as Oophaga Andresei.


----------



## cobra_gerard

Tijl said:


> Since 2018.
> Oophaga histrionica 'red head' are also described as Oophaga Anchicayensis, Tado as Oophaga Andresei.


Okay didn't know that

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl

Check out this incredible footage on Agalychnis Spurelli!






For more content, follow Brandon on Instagram : Login • Instagram


----------



## Tijl

An acquaintance of mine arrived at Isla Bastimentos an hour aggo and send me these :


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> An acquaintance of mine arrived at Isla Bastimentos an hour aggo and send me these :


Look at the leaf litter


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> Look at the leaf litter


Everything seems to be quite 'dry' also.

He told me he already ran into 3 frogs just the first 15 minutes after his arrival without even looking for them. And he could hear the males calling everywhere


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Tijl said:


> Everything seems to be quite 'dry' also.


 Looks like they haven't had rain in about 5 days. Temps are about 75F - 85F, humidity 50%-85%.









Weather Archive Isla Bastimentos - meteoblue


meteoblue - weather close to you




www.meteoblue.com





Those are really cool photos. Keep sharing if you can.


----------



## Paluscape

Socratic Monologue said:


> Looks like they haven't had rain in about 5 days. Temps are about 75F - 85F, humidity 50%-85%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather Archive Isla Bastimentos - meteoblue
> 
> 
> meteoblue - weather close to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meteoblue.com


Definitely useful, but a caveat from experience - frogs' ability to individually regulate their ideal conditions cannot be ignored. They are adaptable more than we give them credit for, as in the wild they have more space to travel. They are more likely to adapt and tolerate out of necessity than simply roll over and die. The main reason I say this is recent (50 years?) conditions owing to climate change could give a poor representation of frog species' habitat choice throughout their natural history. It's critical to note how the frogs _behave_ at what temperatures, humidities, seasons, times of day etc. in order to see their preference instead of their tolerance. Also our observations are one thing, but the advice of a tour guide or local person who has observed the frogs over time may end up giving a totally different picture to what we are able to see on a trip. 

The other thing I found from my experiences was that species are _so incredibly different_ in terms of their behaviour and the microclimate within their ranges. Even within the same country. I know this is preaching to the choir, but I think these accounts are so great, as they allow keepers to tailor care to the needs of that frog/locale. The danger could be applying this to other members of the family, when even species or locales could have vastly different habitat preferences. Bit of a ramble and perhaps obvious stuff I've said there, apologies if so.

This has spurred me to share pics and vids (although some are long so unsure where best to post) of Blue Jeans, Auratus, Granulifera, and Vittatus - no prizes for guessing what country! I'll do a long write up soon.


----------



## Tijl

foto omzetten naar jpg online


----------



## Fahad

Don't know if this has been seen here before -- some beautiful footage. It's a hummingbird reserve but there's some herp footage too:


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Lugubris, Isla de San Cristóbal


----------



## Tijl

A male Oophaga Pumilio serenading his significant other. Isla Bastimentos 2022.


----------



## lork-the-mighty

Came across this video:




You really get to see a lot of the place they inhabit, and how they climb into trees but also forage under the leaf litter. Even a shot of tadpoles in some sort of hollow tree trunk? Bamboo? I don't know. Worth watching though.

Super cool species, looks very similar to atelopus barbotini but with a lot of variation in colors and pattern.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Pumilio 'Tierra Oscura' in situ and a 'behind the scenes' photo taken by the misses.




This frog was calling on top of the fruit of a 'Red torch ginger'. Almost the entire population of these Pumilio was living in this bush of wild ginger and 2 closeby trees that had a handfull of large bromeliads on their branches.

There was also this fairly large sized Auratus morph, Anoles and probably a bunch more amphibians and reptiles living in this small space.



Unfortunatly, only 3 meters behind this spot a large road was beeing build. I'm afraid the trees and the ginger might already by gone by now.
You can already see the slope of the 'road in progress' behind me in the second photo and even better in this 'habbitat' shot :



Let's hope for the best though..


----------



## Tijl

O.Pumilio Bastimentos 'Golddust' , I found only a handfull of these on the island.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> O.Pumilio Bastimentos 'Golddust' , I found only a handfull of these on the island.


Beautiful shot. I don't see any standing water or waterlogged moss... Go figure...


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> Beautiful shot. I don't see any standing water or waterlogged moss... Go figure...


Haha,
Yeah knowing this shot was taken 2 days after the 30h of non stop rain.. and in between the other daily poors..

Nope, there isn't much of that present on the islands. Most 'standing' water is just temporary or to be found in axils of plants.

There are mosses, but these grow in shaded area's on trees, fallen wood, branches and rocks,..


----------



## Tijl

Well, mayebe I should just post the 'behind the scenes' shots... 😂




There were more pumilio present in that spot than just the one Golddust.. hihi

Btw, white sneakers are not adviced for jungle hikes 😂 but I had no other 'dry' options at the time haha..


----------



## Tijl

Same location, different frog


----------



## Tijl

Rhinella Alata in situ Gamboa, Panama :




Can you find the toad?


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Pumilio habitat, Carribean Costa Rica


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Oophaga granulifera in situ, Pacific Costa Rica


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Hyalinobatrachium valerioi in situ, Pacific Costa Rica


----------



## 2Lorenzoss

I now see what is meant by placing a viv over a square of the jungle for 10 years. And how much tincs seem to prefer a nice log, even for laying eggs in the natural habitat. Didnt notice any tincs in broms either. Or many broms for that matter.


----------



## Tijl

Dendrobates Auratus on the Panamanian mainland :




Feel free to post me some feedback on these screenshots. I figured most will probably see these posts on mobile, so my thought is these crops will probably be more enjoyable on the eye than the regular photo crops.. 

Cheers.


----------



## Tijl




----------

